# Ashtabula smallies



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Just left after a disappointing first trip to Erie warmest water was 58 in river 2 sheepshead 1 descent bass.cold as all get out and 4 footers in main lake and water muddy as it gets hope gets better got a tournament next Saturday air temp at lake shore 42 degrees and cold north wind


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I feel your pain. I've shore fished only twice due to cold and mostly north winds.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Another week or two and things should heat up.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Western Basin by islands is on fire. Fished tourney Sun n weighed n 27.80 5 fish n got beat by a 28.10 bag. Lol. 

23 boats and 5/6 bags over 25#


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I would like to see that over here we have our first tournament there Saturday and I'm stumped although it's a 30 degree difference in days


----------



## Jeffckd (Sep 19, 2014)

What depth range is good for smallmouth this time of year? I can't seem to find many. Water temp is 52-53 off Lorain Avon areas. Thx


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

If the water is mid-50s, I've found 12-15' to be productive as long as there is structure.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> *Another week or two and things should heat up*.


Hi Joe,,,, lol,,, you need to 'talk' to Jerry more often! 
The Rivers, backwaters, backwashes & coves are absolutely polluted with smallies nesting!
4 of us went up today,,,,, just to see whats'sup,,,, cut some dead trees & pick buckets full of ramps, (couldn't find any shrooms),,,,,, BUT THE SMALLIES!!!???? I'd bet we seen as many as 25 beds in 100 yards! 
Nice green females, 'dancing' with the darker males. Something to see for sure! 
Pairs of 2'-3' gars swimming around too. 
Gin clear water, perfect flow,,,,, wish we had a movie camera.
NOW, my only hope is that 2 kazillion 'BASS' guys DON'T GO AND YANK THEM OFF OF THEIR NESTS!!!
PLEASE leave 'em be,,,,,, after all, They taste like crap,,,,, & there's NO SPORT in jerking them off a nest! 
Just saying,,,,,,,


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll be there may 12 can't wait!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

You are about to get a quick lesson younggun in 20+# bags out of Ashtabula... Those fish love ☀ and if there's no ☀ you better target another color... By the he way you should change your name to younggun and drop that sickening first part


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I've never had a day like this we had 21.7 and 2nd place was also in my boat and he had 18.7 4 fish weighed in at 5+ in our tournament we culled about 10 times started at 7 had limit by 8!!!!!!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeffckd (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome. What are water temps out that way? General depth your catching them in?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

13 ft 52 degrees


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Geee,,,, those sure are some pretty fish!
BTW,,,,, those heavy rains picked up 'the East Rivers' about 2',,,, and made them muddy. 
ALL of those nests that we seen & I was taking about, are GONE! Hopefully, they will try again.
Still early


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Smallies get pretty in the livewell. The river fish will be just fine and make another nest if they didn't already drop eggs. Mother Nature takes care of these situations because not all fish spawn at same time. 21.7 is a nice bag of fish nice work.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Thanks I have never had a day like that in my life one I will remember for ever


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How many times did you think you lost one because they shot straight up out of the water? I love and hate that feeling lol


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

laynhardwood said:


> How many times did you think you lost one because they shot straight up out of the water? I love and hate that feeling lol


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

did you launch your boat at lake shore


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Yea no docks in and closed we got free parking I guess lol 2.5 ft deep coming around edge so becareful with outboards!


----------



## tked1950 (Mar 20, 2008)

How can you be taking pictures of smallmouth bass on land when it's supposed to be take and immediately release.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

tked1950 said:


> How can you be taking pictures of smallmouth bass on land when it's supposed to be take and immediately release.


season closed yesterday.....


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

tked1950 said:


> How can you be taking pictures of smallmouth bass on land when it's supposed to be take and immediately release.


U dont have to release them till may 1st.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kingbaiter13 said:


> U dont have to release them till may 1st.


that's what I was saying while being polite. lol


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Tournament on Saturday and it closed Monday so I'm pretty sure I was legal and all fish swam away healthy. Thanks for concern thoe


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

nope I agree with some of them... your fish younggun were illegal therefore the team in 3rd place should considered the winners


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

hopin to cash said:


> nope I agree with some of them... your fish younggun were illegal therefore the team in 3rd place should considered the winners


elaborate...... they were caught during a legal time. is this just more jibberish?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

hopin to cash said:


> nope I agree with some of them... your fish younggun were illegal therefore the team in 3rd place should considered the winners


This is a joke right? Everyone that fished, fished Erie for Smallmouth, because that is the type of tournament that was held. It was perfectly legal and before the closed season. I guess everyone gets disqualified.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Easy easy just messing around but that's funny though


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ldrjay said:


> elaborate...... they were caught during a legal time. is this just more jibberish?


'Sounded to me like a joke, perhaps 'hopin to cash' fished the same tourney and came in third.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

hopin to cash said:


> Easy easy just messing around but that's funny though


I had a feeling it was a joke ha ha.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ok just checking. he gets carried away when it comes to other subjects in the state. internet doesn't always give the sarcasm.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Lol he fished against me he is my dad's fishing partner maybe is he was in a triton the fish would jump in his boat like they did mine ha ha ha


----------



## shotgunner61 (Jul 4, 2015)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Just left after a disappointing first trip to Erie warmest water was 58 in river 2 sheepshead 1 descent bass.cold as all get out and 4 footers in main lake and water muddy as it gets hope gets better got a tournament next Saturday air temp at lake shore 42 degrees and cold north wind


----------



## shotgunner61 (Jul 4, 2015)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Just left after a disappointing first trip to Erie warmest water was 58 in river 2 sheepshead 1 descent bass.cold as all get out and 4 footers in main lake and water muddy as it gets hope gets better got a tournament next Saturday air temp at lake shore 42 degrees and cold north wind


Planning trip this weekend with my son just wondering where to start Kelly's or bass islands?


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone have the water conditions around the breakwalls near Ashtabula? Clarity and temperature?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Tritonyounggun said:


> I was wondering the same thing


I'm going up Saturday. Will post while there.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you think they will bite with this weather?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Hard to tell depends if they locked on or not and water ckarity


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lol buddy picked off a slob yesterday. going for rock bass. hey nasty weather for three days day of good weather. they gotta eat sometime.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen any on beds there yet?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

emckean4 said:


> Has anyone seen any on beds there yet?


Visibility is like 6"....tons of mud...I wouldn't make the drive for atleast a couple days. Didn't even have a hit.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

BTW....Lake Shore Park Ramp is totally messed up. Couldn't even launch there, had to go to the river ramp.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

what time did you launch at the river what time does the river open to launch. thanks


----------



## Krazy4Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

Where is the river launch located or is there an address???
Always launch at lake shore but it was a disaster today. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

http://www.fishlakeerie.com/aru/


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Krazy4Fish said:


> Where is the river launch located or is there an address???
> Always launch at lake shore but it was a disaster today.
> Thank you in advance





Tritonyounggun said:


> http://www.fishlakeerie.com/aru/


Put this address in your GPS.


----------



## Krazy4Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you!
Much appreciated


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Was up last weekend and it was a muddy mess including the dredging. Another thread says they are done and putting docks in today at Lakeshore Park. Need a wind blowing from the West and no rain to help clear the harbor. The mud line was at least a mile out.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

not ash but fairport........went yesterday after work....430 to 730....worked the east to west wall inside....my buddy had a pig on but, it jumped and threw the hook......then we worked the shore line......only caught rock's.....lost plenty of bait's.....we tried crank's and tubes.....I fish fairport every now and again....but, just can't seem to find enough fish.....I've seen them in the rock's and they will not bite?......not sure what i'm doing wrong......very frustrating.....maybe i'll go for perch next time


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish aren't near shore. heard they are spawning off shore on the lee side of humps in 15-20 feet of water. bulk of fish have been off conneaut


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Will lakeshore be open this weekend?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ignantmike said:


> not ash but fairport........went yesterday after work....430 to 730....worked the east to west wall inside....my buddy had a pig on but, it jumped and threw the hook......then we worked the shore line......only caught rock's.....lost plenty of bait's.....we tried crank's and tubes.....I fish fairport every now and again....but, just can't seem to find enough fish.....I've seen them in the rock's and they will not bite?......not sure what i'm doing wrong......very frustrating.....maybe i'll go for perch next time


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Where do u get satellite images to view the water clearing on Erie. I can't find that site anymore. Used to get 1 or 2 images a day.


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.php?region=e&page=1


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ignantmike said:


> not ash but fairport........went yesterday after work....430 to 730....worked the east to west wall inside....my buddy had a pig on but, it jumped and threw the hook......then we worked the shore line......only caught rock's.....lost plenty of bait's.....we tried crank's and tubes.....I fish fairport every now and again....but, just can't seem to find enough fish.....I've seen them in the rock's and they will not bite?......not sure what i'm doing wrong......very frustrating.....maybe i'll go for perch next time


for some reason the rest of my post didn't post... these are out of fairport yesterday. two of the biggest. all shallow or next to rocks.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

3-5 foot waves maybe 6 footers


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

So the close bite is over or didnt happen?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I highly doubt it's over


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Did pretty well today. Lots of boats. Had to think outside the box on presentation


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Where abouts nick close or out?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Adam.

Hopefully, I'll get the camper fixed & up there this weekend,,,,,,,, reports will follow.
Camper friend says that the Conny River is still full of 'em. ;>)


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Any new updates on smallies anyone been out Hurd the bite is tough


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

nicklesman said:


> Did pretty well today. Lots of boats. Had to think outside the box on presentation
> View attachment 237775


Where were you? That's a nice Smallie!!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Have the fish moved out of the slips yet?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope! ;>)
Just the grass is getting higher! About 1' from the surface in most areas.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------

